# self descover



## forgetmenot30

A little bit about myself first. I am a hard working mom and a great provider for my family.This is my first post and so please forgive the spelling errors. And so here it gose lately my H has been on this path of self decovery and in the prosses he has been giveing me altamatoms and verblely threating me that he can find someone else if i dont full fill his needs,(use your imagenations) and put forth effert in the marriage i beleave i am but i was working 8+ hours a day and do to his needes of wanting me home all the time and him feeling lost so i cut my hours back to part time and now we are having financal dificalties. The last thing i want is my lazy H to start bark orders at me after work. While myself and kids do all house work while he sites and dose nothing or mopes around the house making people misserable around him. Now he thinks now that he is self decovering himself i have to put 150% in to the marriage and i am already giving my all but its not good enough for him...please help me get him over this selfishness or at least some advice?
:scratchhead:


----------



## 827Aug

It doesn't sound as though he is in a position to make ultimatums. Apparently he doesn't hold a job? I believe I would get my full-time hours back at work. Then, he should be given a few ultimatums. The first one would be that he must get counseling or find a new place to live.


----------



## 4sure

827Aug said:


> It doesn't sound as though he is in a position to make ultimatums. Apparently he doesn't hold a job? I believe I would get my full-time hours back at work. Then, he should be given a few ultimatums. The first one would be that he must get counseling or find a new place to live.


:iagree::iagree: yes maam, and he needs to get a job, if he doesn't have one


----------

